# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Rust in mijn hoofd

## evitalien

Veel mensen zitten niet lekker in hun vel. Er wordt heel wat af gepiekerd. In ons land slikken duizenden mensen medicijnen tegen stress, angsten, onzekerheid of slapeloosheid. Medicijnen hebben vaak veel bijwerkingen, maar aan de andere kant is het ervaren van continu stress een ongewenste situatie voor het lichaam. Het kan op de lange duur leiden tot o.a. hart- en vaatziekten, diabetes en dementie. Om stress te beheersen zijn er talloze natuurlijke hulpmiddelen.


Stress

Hoe ontstaat nu eigenlijk stress? Het lichaam wordt blootgesteld aan prikkels. Deze prikkels dwingen het lichaam te reageren. Dit kan positief zijn. Het is handig je vingers van een hete pan weg te trekken. Anders verbrand je je handen heel erg lelijk. Prikkels (die ook wel stressoren genoemd worden) zetten het lichaam dus aan tot actie. Krijgt ons lichaam te maken met te veel stressoren dan reageert het lichaam met wat we noemen overmatige stress. Overmatige stress is een negatieve situatie. Het blokkeert ons tot het nemen van actie, we ervaren vervelende gevoelens en krijgen nare lichamelijke klachten. Lees verder: http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=186

----------

